# Sticky  Hard Drives & Storage



## Chipp

*Forum Stickies: For all guides and informative threads click the link below. ↓*

*The Storage Essentials Thread!*

*New Storage Content Requests? Guide Me!*

*FEATURED THREAD:* Xeb's Data Recovery Adventures

*Reminder to All:* Backup Fools!

*Note:* If you are having drive issues the first thing to do is to backup all data immediately to prevent data loss, then you may proceed in troubleshooting.


----------

